# Basement remodel, Adding Bedroom, Using Bulkhead as Egress?



## broadbill (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello All,

We are contemplating finishing off half of our basement and leaving the other half unfinished for a small workshop.  We would like to put a bedroom, a small bathroom, and a TV room as part of the finished section.  

The main obstacle we are working around is finding the best way to incorporate the second egress for the bedroom.  One option is to cut a hole for an egress window in the bedroom.  Another option is position the bedroom in such a way as to utilize the bulkhead entrance that is already in place.  

From my understanding of the code, it is necessary to have the egress IN the bedroom.  For those of you who have utilized a bulkhead as an egress route for a finished basement, how did you work that into a bedroom and the overall floorplan?  Anything fancier than putting a door leading to the bulkhead right in the bedroom?  

Our original intention was cut a window in the basement wall and put an egress window in.  This way, the bulkhead would be left free to lead into the unfinished workshop portion of the basement.  I not sure we can have the bulkhead both ways (serving the workshop and as an egress for the bedroom).

Any creative ideas would be appreciated...Thanks in Advance!


----------



## GBR (Apr 24, 2009)

The codes around here say to bring the whole basement up to code. Check with your local Building Department.      The window egress is much more suitable for a sleeping area. A second means of egress is needed to the exterior for *each bedroom *and for *basements *with habitable space. Cut the wall, follow the code for safety as window well, if needed, and window size. The bulkhead both ways will not work. 

Be safe, GBR


----------

